# Mac os consomme toute ma ram



## OliVDC (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis de mémoire avec mac os 9.2.2, il mange presque toute ma mémoire ram.

J'ai un Power Mac G4 avec 2 processeur de 1GHz, et deux barrettes de 512 Mo PC133.

Dans "à propos de votre ordinateur" (du menu pomme), il y a les infos sur la consommation de mémoire, et Mac Os en prend 750 Mo. Donc plus que 250 Mo de libre pour faire fonctionner le reste.

Normalement, il ne devrait utiliser que 70 Mo ou un truc du style.

Que puis-je faire pour résoudre cela? J'ai essayé "Mac OS Purge", mais sans succès.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (5 Novembre 2010)

Il faut activer la mémoire virtuelle. Tableau de Bord "mémoire"
Avec 1Go Mac Os9 n'arrive pas à gérer.


----------



## OliVDC (6 Novembre 2010)

Ca a toujours très bien marché comme ca (pendant à peu près trois-quatre ans ^^), ca fait un ou deux mois que ca le fait.
Avant j'avait presque toute la mémoire dispo.

Et activer la mémoire virtuelle, ca ne marche pas avec mac os 9.2.2, elle reste désactivée.


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2010)

Houlà, honte à moi ! :rose:
C'est effectivement l'inverse. Au-delà d'une certaine quantité de Ram on ne peut plus activer la mémoire virtuelle (sauf avec Ram-doubler 2, peut être)
Tu peux essayer un reset Pram ? Ca ne mange pas de pain&#8230;
Peut être vire les préférences du Finder aussi ?


----------

